# Any Salmon in the Rouge River this Year??



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone saw salmon in the Rouge River this year? In 2001 and 2002 I saw salmon swimming below the Wayne Road Bridge in the city of Wayne. The 2001 run was a pretty big one with many fish spotted around November 1st. 

Frank


----------



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

Frank said:


> I was wondering if anyone saw salmon in the Rouge River this year? In 2001 and 2002 I saw salmon swimming below the Wayne Road Bridge in the city of Wayne. The 2001 run was a pretty big one with many fish spotted around November 1st.
> 
> Frank


I won't touch any fish coming from the Rouge River. The river was actually a sewer with grease from the restaurants stucked for 2 inches thick on the bank, very disgusting.


----------



## Carp eater (Sep 1, 2004)

"I won't touch any fish coming from the Rouge River. The river was actually a sewer with grease from the restaurants stucked for 2 inches thick on the bank, very disgusting."

Would you touch them with a 10 foot fly rod?


----------



## NSD (Jan 14, 2004)

I know a guy that lived in the appt. building that my dad lived in about five years ago in downtown Wayne along the rouge river. This guy had just moved to the U.S. from Romania, one day he came back from a walk down to the river with a bright silver, very active stealhead about 18 inches. He told us that he cought it by hand and that is something he has done back home in Romania. I have never gone down their to look for any fish but thought that was very cool.


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

NSD,

I teach middle school science in Wayne and I have seen some pretty big runs of chinook salmon in the Rouge River over the last twenty years. I'm starting to think that efforts to clean up the river might be paying off. I didn't spot any salmon or trout this year or last in the city of Wayne-the water has been quite low the last two years. Every year I show the kids in my classes a video I shot of salmon in the Rouge and their parents can't believe it. The kids usually ask to borrow the tape to show their parents at home.

I will try to attach a picture of two salmon swimming in the Rouge River below. I GIVE UP. I CANNOT GET MY GALLERY PICTURE TO POST!!?? ALL I GET IS THIS URL SCRIPT??

Frank


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

hear ya go frank


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

Frank, could you e-mail me a pic of the salmon, I would love to see it. I remember as a kid going to the henery ford mansion in dearborn and seeing salmon jumping over the man made coffers in the river behind the house. I was also told years ago that some city of wayne employees use to spend their lunch hour catching steelhead in the rouge. can't imagine myself salmon fishing the rouge, but, I'm not above doing just about anything!!!


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

never mind Frank, Ed posted while I was typing !!!


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Ed,

Thanks a ton for posting my picture from my gallery. I have no clue what I'm doing wrong after I get the picture in the gallery. 

Frank


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I grew up and live near that stretch of the Rouge and remember seeing a bunch of dead fish around one of the bridges one Fall when I was a kid.

It wasn't until years later that I realized they were salmon.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Have a buddy with a place on a Rouge trib near 10 mile and Farmington. Kids actually caught a dinky Brown out of there the warm water period a couple years ago. And yes, there are still salmon runs, in fact they seem to be increasing in numbers, although access is a big problem in the tribs.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

You would be surprised about what can be caught out of some rouge river tribs around livonia and farmington.There are actualy cold water species that thrive in them believe it or not!

Also there may be cleanup efforts for the lower rouge but its long ways off from being considered clean or not polluted.

With that being said salmon will migrate through even the most polluted rivers to get into smaller spawning tribs.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I dont want to give away anybodys secret or anything. But I have been fishing the Rouge and Multiple tribs for years. I have caught wild trout in a few tribs(Brown and Brook), as recent as this year. I have also caught both steelies, and salmon in the fall. The numbers are not huge, and I probably wouldnt eat any of the fish, But fish ARE there. You will usually have the stream to yourself,(especially in the small tribs.)


----------



## lawnguy (Dec 30, 2003)

I've caught little browns in years past out near northville off of hines drive. The cleaning efforts may be helping (read m.u.c.c.c article on Newburgh Lake, I think september issue) They have done some incredible things to the Rouge throughout it's entirety but I still wouldn't let a fish from there come anywhere near my table.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

jaytothekizzay said:


> But I have been fishing the Rouge and Multiple tribs for years. I have caught wild trout in a few tribs(Brown and Brook), as recent as this year.


Brookies in the Rouge? I haven't managed to find a trib yet that stayed cold enough to support them through the late summer. Want to be my guide one day?


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Jaytothekizzay,

Are you saying that you have caught salmon and steelhead in parts of the Rouge system other than the Lower Rouge and its tributaries? If so, this is very amazing to me. I wonder how the fish can jump the dam at Henry Ford's mansion to get into the upper or middle branches? Also, have you ever seen a salmon with any fins clipped over the years? I have never seen one yet. Natural reproduction in the cleaner Rouge tributaries maybe??

Frank


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I think the river at the fords estate is the milk river? I could be worng.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Its a trib of either the rouge or the huron,one or the other Im not exactly sure.I think its called mill creek if I remember corectly.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I have caught both steelies and salmon, But yes they were both caught in the lower river, near the mouth. The trout I have caught were in small, very clean and very cold tribs. If anyone gets some good detailed maps, or even some mapping software, these creeks are not to hard to find!!!


----------



## NSD (Jan 14, 2004)

Did a quick look for some info and maps. This is what I found www.rougeriver.com cool pic of a pike from Newburgh lake, plus check out Rouge River Gateway Project. Does anyone know if this is in place at all? Also, the city of Westland has a map at www.ci.westland.mi.us/rouge/ go to maps and then to major watershed in southeast Michigan. Anyone involved in a cleanup effort on the Rouge, I would like to know when this goes on.
:fish2:


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

:help: 
NSD,

The Friends of the Rouge sponsor the annual Rouge Rescue every year in early June. I believe the next rescue is scheduled for 6/4/05. Their website is full of very good information about all their projects and events. The web address is: http://www.therouge.org/

Frank


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

http://www.ci.westland.mi.us/rouge/images/subwatershed-large.gif

Have fun and explore all of these,when you find the ones that support cold water species mark them down in red and send the map back to me :lol: :evil:


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 4, 2005)

ive never seen salmon, but ive seen brown trout and loads of chubs.

I once saw a koi fish. owner must have let it go in the river.


----------

